
Native code is bad for you - eiriklv
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/native-code-is-bad-for-you/
======
bobajeff
Well you can also program in C++ and compile to Windows, iOS, Android and the
Web.

------
msie
The thought of debugging other people's Javascript frightens me.

------
sklogic
Come back when your crappy monstrous javascript runs on my attiny85.

~~~
eiriklv
Not exactly an attiny85, but it's getting close:
[https://tessel.io/](https://tessel.io/) :-)

~~~
sklogic
It's very, very far from attiny85 or even things like PIC32 or ESP8266. 64Mb
RAM, a 32bit MIPS and all that stuff. It's an order of magnitude larger than
the minimum you'd need for javascript.

~~~
eiriklv
I would guess that this is as close as you get today:
[http://www.espruino.com/EspruinoBoard](http://www.espruino.com/EspruinoBoard)

I get your point though. The real hardcore stuff still has to be done close to
the metal. But it's pretty amazing how far you can get with just JavaScript
today, with everything from server, browser, native and even hardware.
Abstractions are powerful.

~~~
sklogic
JavaScript is not particularly abstract and not that high level, so it's not
surprising you can stuff it into some relatively low level environments.

But yet, you can go even further down with something like Lua or even Python,
which are not nearly as bad as JavaScript.

------
S_A_P
I will tell you what, he can keep writing his javascript and I will keep doing
what I am doing and be happy.

